# Petroleum Institute



## diyaroy (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im going to join petroleum Institute in Abu dhabi. I have been living in Dubai since 20 years now, however havent been to AD much. BTW i heard there is no girl on campus accommodation, is that true?? where do we stay then?? 

Thax


----------



## ihabfarag (Jan 16, 2014)

Sun Feb. 16, 2014
Hello Diaroy
Are you at the PI now? Are you teaching there?
Hope all is well.
Ihab Farag


----------



## Mom4 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi diyaroy
My sons trying hard to get into pi
He has all required qualification but they say preference only for local
Is it hard to get in can u share ur experience z


----------

